# Bullet longer than its case



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

Just found this interesting and thought I would share. These are my current 300 Blackout subsonic hand load components. 
The bullet (208 great Amax) is actually longer than the case, my first time seeing a combo like this.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry I have know idea why pic is upside down. It is correct in my gallery.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks great. How do you like your results at the range?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Reminds me very much of the 7.62x39


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just use a sling shot. That big of a bullet with no powder behind it is just a waste. Won't penetrate or expand with the trajectory of a bowling ball. What's the point/application?? 

Please stop using my favorite 300 Win mag bullet. They are hard enough to find to just waste them for that.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

That is something differant.
Are you using ballistic tips for looks?

With a round traveling subsonic is it necessary to accurize the round.
Or is their lack of core lock style rounds available.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Looks great. How do you like your results at the range?


They shoot surprisingly well for subs. My first accuracy testing at 50 yard's I ha 4 out of 5 touching, the 5th was less then half inch away. 100 yards 1.5" group.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just use a sling shot. That big of a bullet with no powder behind it is just a waste. Won't penetrate or expand with the trajectory of a bowling ball. What's the point/application??
> 
> Please stop using my favorite 300 Win mag bullet. They are hard enough to find to just waste them for that.


Sorry but much more fun than a sling shot, especially after I get my suppressor. I will choose bullets based on price availability and accuracy. My survival ammo stash will be lighter higher velocity Ballistic tips, the subs are just for fun, unless I can find a decent expanding sub bullet that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## ColdboreX (Sep 26, 2014)

alterego said:


> That is something differant.
> Are you using ballistic tips for looks?
> 
> With a round traveling subsonic is it necessary to accurize the round.
> Or is their lack of core lock style rounds available.


It was the cheapest bullet I could find and the only bullet I've tried sub yet except for some 185 gr bergers I had on hand but that was just an experiment too spendy for my use in blackout.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

ColdboreX said:


> Sorry but much more fun than a sling shot, especially after I get my suppressor. I will choose bullets based on price availability and accuracy. My survival ammo stash will be lighter higher velocity Ballistic tips, the subs are just for fun, unless I can find a decent expanding sub bullet that doesn't break the bank.


I cant wait to get out of Ca and get a suppressor for my Marlin 1895 45-70, I cast and reload my own. A suppressed subsonic 535gr projectile would be Awesome!


----------

